# مفاجاة..لوسيفر يرد على الهنا يهوه فى سورة النجم



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين





لوسيفر الملاك الساقط المشتكى سطانئيل 
الذى جرده الرب من كل رياسه وطرحه فى الظلمة الخارجية هو وكل ملائكته 
لكن مازال لوسيفر يعمل ضد يهوه
ويهوه جرده من كل سلطانه وجاء مسيحنا ووضعه تحت موطئ قدميه ولم يعد له سلطان علينا
الا ان هناك من ساروا وراءه وسلموا له حياتهم وعبدوه وسجدوا له فى رموزه وامنوا بكتابه
وحاول لوسيفر الغرور والمتكبر ان يرد على الرب فى القران فى سورة النجم على ماورد عنه فى سفر اشعياء بعد ان طرح زهرة بنت الصبح الى الهاوية 
مقابلة رائعة بين نبوة اشعياء وبين سورة النجم فى كتاب محمد 
لا اعرف هذا الموضوع اسلامى ام مسيحى لكنه رائع وانا استفدت منه شخصيا
طرح الدكتور هولى بايبل
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*وكما قلت سابقا انا لا اهاجم المسلمين ولكن فقط اوضح استمرارية رمز الهلال منذ سقوط الشيطان * 


 
*واخيرا اقارن بين الاصحاح **14 **في سفر اشعياء النبي وبين سورة النجم ونري ماذا تخبرنا * 

*11 **أُهْبِطَ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ فَخْرُكَ، رَنَّةُ أَعْوَادِكَ**. **تَحْتَكَ تُفْرَشُ الرِّمَّةُ، وَغِطَاؤُكَ الدُّودُ**.
12 **كَيْفَ سَقَطْتِ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يَا زُهَرَةُ، بِنْتَ الصُّبْحِ؟ كَيْفَ قُطِعْتَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ يَا قَاهِرَ الأُمَمِ؟**
13 **وَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ فِي قَلْبِكَ**: **أَصْعَدُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ**. **أَرْفَعُ كُرْسِيِّي فَوْقَ كَوَاكِبِ اللهِ، وَأَجْلِسُ عَلَى جَبَلِ الاجْتِمَاعِ فِي أَقَاصِي الشَّمَالِ**.
14 **أَصْعَدُ فَوْقَ مُرْتَفَعَاتِ السَّحَابِ**. **أَصِيرُ مِثْلَ الْعَلِيِّ**.
15 **لكِنَّكَ انْحَدَرْتَ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ، إِلَى أَسَافِلِ الْجُبِّ**.
16 **اَلَّذِينَ يَرَوْنَكَ يَتَطَلَّعُونَ إِلَيْكَ، يَتَأَمَّلُونَ فِيكَ**. **أَهذَا هُوَ الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي زَلْزَلَ الأَرْضَ وَزَعْزَعَ الْمَمَالِكَ،**
17 **الَّذِي جَعَلَ الْعَالَمَ كَقَفْرٍ، وَهَدَمَ مُدُنَهُ، الَّذِي لَمْ يُطْلِقْ أَسْرَاهُ إِلَى بُيُوتِهِمْ؟**
18 **كُلُّ مُلُوكِ الأُمَمِ بِأَجْمَعِهِمِ اضْطَجَعُوا بِالْكَرَامَةِ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِي بَيْتِهِ**.
19 **وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَقَدْ طُرِحْتَ مِنْ قَبْرِكَ كَغُصْنٍ أَشْنَعَ، كَلِبَاسِ الْقَتْلَى الْمَضْرُوبِينَ بِالسَّيْفِ، الْهَابِطِينَ إِلَى حِجَارَةِ الْجُبِّ، كَجُثَّةٍ مَدُوسَةٍ**.*


 
*وبالطبع هذا الكلام حرفيا علي ملك بابل ولكن روحيا علي الشيطان الذي يرمز له ملك بابل * 


 
*اما القران وسورة النجم * 







 


 
*وَالنَّجْمِ إِذَا هَوَى*
*تفسير الطبري*
*اختلف أهل التأويل في تأويل قوله**: { **والنَّجْمِ إذَا هَوَى **} **فقال بعضهم**: **عُنِي بالنجم**: **الثُّريا، وعُنِي بقوله**: { **إذَا هَوَى **}: **إذا سقط، قالوا**: **تأويل الكلام**: **والثريا إذا سقطت**. **ذكر من قال ذلك**:
**حدثني محمد بن عمرو، قال**: **ثنا أبو عاصم، قال**: **ثنا عيسى وحدثني الحارث، قال**: **ثنا الحسن، قال**: **ثنا ورقاء جميعاً، عن ابن أبي نجيح، عن مجاهد، قوله**: { **وَالنَّجْمِ إذَا هَوَى **} **قال**: **إذا سقطت الثريا مع الفجر**.
**حدثنا ابن حُمَيد، قال**: **ثنا مهران، عن سفيان **{ **وَالنَّجْمِ إذَا هَوَى **} **قال**: **الثريا**. **وقال مجاهد**: { **وَالنَّجْمِ إذَا هَوَى **} **قال**: **سقوط الثريا**.
**حدثني محمد بن سعد، قال**: **ثني أبي، قال**: **ثني عمي، قال**: **ثني أبي، عن أبيه، عن ابن عباس، قوله**: { **وَالنَّجْمِ إذَا هَوَى **} **قال**: **إذا انصبّ**.
**وقال آخرون**: **معنى ذلك**: **والقرآن إذا نزل**. **ذكر من قال ذلك**:
**حدثني زياد بن عبد الله الحساني أبو الخطاب، قال**: **ثنا مالك بن سعير، قال**: **ثنا الأعمش، عن مجاهد، في قوله**: { **وَالنَّجْمِ إذَا هَوَى **} **قال**: **القرآن إذا نزل**.
**حدثنا بشر، قال**: **ثنا يزيد، قال**: **ثنا سعيد، عن قتادة **{ **وَالنَّجْمِ إذَا هَوَى ما ضَلَّ صَاحِبُكُمْ وَما غَوَى **} **قال**: **قال عُتْبة بن أبي لهب**: **كفرتُ بربّ النجم، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**: " **أمَا تَخافُ أنْ يَأْكُلُكَ كَلْبُ اللّهِ **"*


 
*تفسير ابن كثير * 
*وَرَوَى الْأَعْمَش عَنْ مُجَاهِد فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى **" **وَالنَّجْمِ إِذَا هَوَى **" **يَعْنِي الْقُرْآن إِذَا نَزَلَ*
*http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?nType=1&bm=&nSeg=0&l=arb&nSora=53&nAya=1&taf=KATHEER&tashkeel=0*


 
*2 **مَا ضَلَّ صَاحِبُكُمْ وَمَا غَوَى*
*تفسير الطبري * 
*ويعني بقوله**: { **وَما غَوَى **}: **وما صار غويًّا، ولكنه رشيد سديد يقال**: **غَوَى يَغْوِي من الغيّ، وهو غاوٍ، وغَوِيَ يَغْوَى من اللبن**: **إذا بَشِم**. **وقوله**: { **ما ضَلَّ صَاحِبُكُمْ **} **جواب قسم والنجم**.*


 
*3 **وَمَا يَنْطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى*
*4 **إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى*


 
*{ **وَما يَنْطِقُ عَنِ الهَوَى **}: **أي ما ينطق عن هواه **{ **إنْ هُوَ إلاَّ وَحْيٌ يُوحَى **} **قال**: **يوحي الله تبارك وتعالى إلى جبرائيل، ويوحي جبريل إلى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم**.*


 
*5**عَلَّمَهُ شَدِيدُ الْقُوَى*
*الطبري*
*حدثنا بشر، قال**: **ثنا يزيد، قال**: **ثنا سعيد، عن قتادة **{ **عَلَّمَهُ شَدِيدُ القُوَى **} **يعني جبريل**.
**حدثنا ابن حُمَيد، قال**: **ثنا حكام، عن أبي جعفر، عن الربيع **{ **عَلَّمَهُ شَدِيدُ القُوَى **} **قال**: **جبرائيل عليه السلام**.
**حدثنا ابن حُمَيد، قال**: **ثنا مهران، عن أبي جعفر، عن الربيع، مثله**.*
*ابن كثير * 
 *" **شَدِيد الْقُوَى **" **وَهُوَ جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام*
*http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?nType=1&nSora=53&nAya=5&taf=KATHEER&l=arb&tashkeel=0*


 
*6**ذُو مِرَّةٍ فَاسْتَوَى*
*تفسير الطبري * 
*حدثنا ابن حُمَيد، قال**: **ثنا حكام عن أبي جعفر عن الربيع **{ **ذُو مِرَّةٍ فاسْتَوَى **} **جبريل عليه السلام**.*
*تفسير ابن كثير*
*: **ذُو مَنْظَر حَسَن وَقَالَ قَتَادَة ذُو خَلْق طَوِيل حَسَن وَلَا مُنَافَاة بَيْن الْقَوْلَيْنِ فَإِنَّهُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام ذُو مَنْظَر حَسَن وَقُوَّة شَدِيدَة وَقَدْ وَرَدَ فِي الْحَدِيث الصَّحِيح مِنْ رِوَايَة اِبْن عُمَر وَأَبِي هُرَيْرَة أَنَّ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ **" **لَا تَحِلّ الصَّدَقَة لِغَنِيٍّ وَلَا لِذِي مِرَّة سَوِيّ **" **وَقَوْله تَعَالَى **" **فَاسْتَوَى **" **يَعْنِي جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام قَالَهُ الْحَسَن وَمُجَاهِد وَقَتَادَة وَالرَّبِيع بْن أَنَس**.*
*http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?nType=1&nSora=53&nAya=6&taf=KATHEER&l=arb&tashkeel=0*


 
*7 **وَهُوَ بِالْأُفُقِ الْأَعْلَى*
*الطبري*
*فعطف بالآباء على المكنيّ في كنا من غير إظهار نحن، فكذلك قوله**: { **فاسْتَوَى وَهُوَ **} **، وقد قيل**: **إن المستوي**: **هو جبريل، فإن كان ذلك كذلك، فلا مُؤْنة في ذلك، لأن قوله**: { **وهو **} **من ذكر اسم جبريل، وكأن قائل ذلك وجَّه معنى قوله**: { **فاسْتَوَى **}: **أي ارتفع واعتدل**. **ذكر من قال ذلك**:
**حدثنا ابن حُمَيد، قال**: **ثنا حكام، عن أبي جعفر، عن الربيع **{ **ذُو مِرَّةٍ فاسْتَوَى **} **جبريل عليه السلام وبنحو الذي قلنا في ذلك قال أهل التأويل**. **ذكر من قال ذلك**:
**حدثنا بشر، قال**: **ثنا يزيد، قال**: **ثنا سعيد، عن قتادة **{ **وَهُوَ بالأُفُقِ الأَعْلَى **} **والأفق**: **الذي يأتي منه النهار**.
**حدثنا ابن عبد الأعلى، قال**: **ثنا ابن ثور، عن معمر، عن الحسن، في قوله**: { **وَهُوَ بالأُفقِ الأعْلَى **} **قال**: **بأفق المشرق الأعلى بينهما**.
**حدثنا ابن حُمَيد، قال**: **ثنا حكام، عن أبي جعفر، عن الربيع **{ **وَهُوَ بالأُفُقِ الأعْلَى **} **يعني جبريل**.
**قال**: **ثنا مهران، عن أبي جعفر، عن الربيع **{ **وَهُوَ بالأُفُقِ الأَعْلَى **} **قال**: **السماء الأعلى، يعني جبريل عليه السلام**.*
*ابن كثير*
*يَعْنِي جِبْرِيل اِسْتَوَى فِي الْأُفُق الْأَعْلَى **. **قَالَهُ عِكْرِمَة * 
*عَنْ عَبْد اللَّه بْن مَسْعُود أَنَّ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَمْ يَرَ جِبْرِيل فِي صُورَته إِلَّا مَرَّتَيْنِ أَمَّا وَاحِدَة فَإِنَّهُ سَأَلَهُ أَنْ يَرَاهُ فِي صُورَته فَسَدَّ الْأُفُق وَأَمَّا الثَّانِيَة فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ مَعَهُ حَيْثُ صَعِدَ فَذَلِكَ قَوْله **" **وَهُوَ بِالْأُفُقِ الْأَعْلَى * 
*http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?nType=1&nSora=53&nAya=7&taf=KATHEER&l=arb&tashkeel=0*


 
*8**ثُمَّ دَنَا فَتَدَلَّى*
*الطبري*
*يقول تعالى ذكره**: **ثم دنا جبريل من محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فتدلى إليه، وهذا من المؤخَّر الذي معناه القديم، وإنما هو**: **ثم تدلى فدنا، ولكنه حسن تقديم قوله**: { **دنا **} **، إذ كان الدنوّ يدلّ على التدلي والتدلي على الدنوّ، كما يقال**: **زارني فلان فأحسن، وأحسن إليّ فزارني وشتمني، فأساء، وأساء فشتمني لأن الإساءة هي الشتم**: **والشتم هو الإساءة**. **وبنحو الذي قلنا في ذلك قال أهل التأويل**. **ذكر من قال ذلك**:
**حدثنا ابن عبد الأعلى، قال**: **ثنا ابن ثور، عن معمر، عن الحسن **{ **ثُمَّ دَنا فَتَدَلَّى **} **قال**: **جبريل عليه السلام**.
**حدثنا بشر، قال**: **ثنا يزيد، قال**: **ثنا سعيد، عن قتادة **{ **ثُمَّ دَنَا فَتَدَلَّى **} **يعني**: **جبريل**.
**حدثنا اين حُمَيد، قال**: **ثنا مهران، عن أبي جعفر، عن الربيع **{ **ثُمَّ دَنَا فَتَدَلَّى **} **قال**: **هو جبريل عليه السلام*
*ابن كثير*
*هَبَطَ عَلَيْهِ جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام وَتَدَلَّى إِلَيْهِ فَاقْتَرَبَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ عَلَى الصُّورَة الَّتِي خَلَقَهُ اللَّه عَلَيْهَا لَهُ سِتُّمِائَةِ جَنَاح * 
*هَذِهِ الرُّؤْيَة الْأُولَى فِي أَوَائِل الْبَعْثَة بَعْدَمَا جَاءَهُ جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام أَوَّل مَرَّة فَأَوْحَى اللَّه إِلَيْهِ صَدْر سُورَة اِقْرَأْ ثُمَّ فَتَرَ الْوَحْي فَتْرَة ذَهَبَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِيهَا مِرَارًا لِيَتَرَدَّى مِنْ رُءُوس الْجِبَال فَكُلَّمَا هَمَّ بِذَلِكَ نَادَاهُ جِبْرِيل مِنْ الْهَوَاء يَا مُحَمَّد أَنْتَ رَسُول اللَّه حَقًّا وَأَنَا جِبْرِيل * 


 
*9 **فَكَانَ قَابَ قَوْسَيْنِ أَوْ أَدْنَى*
*الطبري*
*حدثنا أبو كُرَيب، قال**: **ثنا أبو معاوية، عن إبراهيم بن طهمان، عن عاصم، عن زِرّ، عن عبد الله فكان قاب قوسين أو أدنى**: **قال**: **دنا جبريل عليه السلام منه حتى كان قدر ذراع أو ذراعين**.
**حدثنا ابن حُمَيد، قال**: **ثنا حكام، عن عمرو، عن عاصم، عن أبي رزين **{ **قابَ قَوْسَيْنِ **} **قال**: **ليست بهذه القوس، ولكن قدر الذراعين أو أدنى والقاب**: **هو القيد**.
**واختلف أهل التأويل في المعنى بقوله**: { **فَكانَ قابَ قَوْسَيْنِ أوْ أدْنَى **} **فقال بعضهم**: **في ذلك، بنحو الذي قلنا فيه**.
**حدثنا ابن أبي الشوارب، قال**: **ثنا عبد الواحد بن زياد، قال**: **ثنا سليمان الشيبانيّ، قال**: **ثنا زِرّ بن حُبيش، قال**: **قال عبد الله في هذه الآية **{ **فَكانَ قابَ قَوْسَيْنِ أوْ أدْنى **} **قال**: **قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**: " **رأيْتُ جِبْرِيلَ لَهُ سِتُّ مِئَةِ جَناحٍ **". 
**حدثنا عبد الحميد بن بيان السكري، قال**: **ثنا خالد عبد الله، عن الشيباني، عن زرّ، عن ابن مسعود في قوله**: { **فَكانَ قابَ قَوْسَيْنِ أوْ أدْنَى **} **قال**: **رأى جبرائيل ستّ مئة جناح في صورته**.
**حدثنا محمد بن عبيد، قال**: **ثنا قبيصة بن ليث الأسدي، عن الشيباني، عن زرّ بن حبيش، عن عبد الله بن مسعود **{ **فَكان قابَ قَوْسَيْنِ أوْ أدْنى **} **قال**: **رأى النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم جبريل عليه السلام له ستّ مئة جناح**.
**حدثنا ابن وكيع، قال**: **ثنا ابن وهب، قال**: **ثنا ابن لهيعة، عن أبي الأسود، عن عروة، عن عائشة قالت**: **كان أوّل شأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه رأى في منامه جبريل عليه السلام بأجياد، ثم إنه خرج ليقضي حاجته، فصرخ به جبريل**: **يا محمد فنظر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يميناً وشمالاً، فلم ير شيئاً ثلاثاً ثم خرج فرآه، فدخل في الناس، ثم خرج، أو قال**: **ثم نظر **«**أنا أشكّ**»**، فرآه، فذلك قوله**: { **وَالنَّجْمِ إذَا هَوَى ما ضَل صَاحِبُكُمْ وَما غَوَى وَما يَنْطِقُ عَنِ الهَوَى**... } **إلى قوله**: { **فَتَدَلَّى **} **جبريل إلى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، **{ **فكان قابَ قَوْسَيْن أوْ أدْنى **} **يقول**: **القاب**: **نصب الأصبع**. **وقال بعضهم**: **ذراعين كان بينهما**.
**حدثنا ابن حُمَيد، قال**: **ثنا مهران، عن سفيان، عن الشيباني، عن زرّ بن حُبَيش، عن ابن مسعود، **{ **فَكانَ قابَ قَوْسَيْن أوْ أدْنى **} **قال**: **له ستّ مئة جناح، يعني جبريل عليه السلام**.*
*ابن كثير*
*قَالَ عَبْد اللَّه بْن مَسْعُود فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَة **" **فَكَانَ قَاب قَوْسَيْنِ أَوْ أَدْنَى **" **قَالَ **: **قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ **" **رَأَيْت جِبْرِيل لَهُ سِتُّمِائَةِ جَنَاح **" . **وَقَالَ اِبْن وَهْب حَدَّثَنَا اِبْن لَهِيعَةَ عَنْ أَبِي الْأَسْوَد عَنْ عُرْوَة عَنْ عَائِشَة رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهَا قَالَتْ كَانَ أَوَّل شَأْن رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ رَأَى فِي مَنَامه جِبْرِيل بِأَجْيَادٍ ثُمَّ إِنَّهُ خَرَج لِيَقْضِيَ حَاجَته فَصَرَخَ بِهِ جِبْرِيل يَا مُحَمَّد يَا مُحَمَّد فَنَظَرَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَمِينًا وَشِمَالًا فَلَمْ يَرَ أَحَدًا ثَلَاثًا ثُمَّ رَفَعَ بَصَرَهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ ثَانِي إِحْدَى رِجْلَيْهِ مَعَ الْأُخْرَى عَلَى أُفُق السَّمَاء فَقَالَ يَا مُحَمَّد جِبْرِيل جِبْرِيل يُسَكِّنُهُ فَهَرَبَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَتَّى دَخَلَ فِي النَّاس فَنَظَرَ فَلَمْ يَرَ شَيْئًا ثُمَّ خَرَجَ مِنْ النَّاس ثُمَّ نَظَرَ فَرَآهُ فَدَخَلَ فِي النَّاس فَلَمْ يَرَ شَيْئًا ثُمَّ خَرَجَ فَنَظَرَ فَرَآهُ فَذَلِكَ قَوْل اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ **" **وَالنَّجْم إِذَا هَوَى * 
*http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?nType=1&nSora=53&nAya=9&taf=KATHEER&l=arb&tashkeel=0*


 
*10 **فَأَوْحَى إِلَى عَبْدِهِ مَا أَوْحَى*
*الطبري*
*حدثنا ابن بشار، قال**: **ثنا معاذ بن هشام قال**: **ثني أبي، عن قتادة **{ **فأَوْحَى إلى عَبْدِهِ ما أَوْحَى **} **، قال الحسن**: **جبريل**.
**حدثنا ابن حُمَيد، قال**: **ثنا مهران، عن أبي جعفر، عن الربيع **{ **فأَوْحَى إلى عَبْدِهِ ما أوْحَى **} **قال**: **على لسان جبريل**.
**حدثنا ابن حُميد، قال**: **ثنا حكام، عن أبي جعفر، عن الربيع، مثله**.
**حدثني يونس، قال**: **أخبرنا ابن وهب، قال**: **قال ابن زيد، في قوله**: { **فأَوْحَى إلى عَبْدِهِ ما أَوْحَى **} **قال**: **أوحى جبريل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما أوحى الله إليه**.
**وأولى القولين في ذلك عندنا بالصواب قول من قال**: **معنى ذلك**: **فأوحى جبريل إلى عبده محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ما أوحى إليه ربه، لأن افتتاح الكلام جرى في أوّل السورة بالخبر عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعن جبريل عليه السلام، وقوله**: { **فأوْحَى إلى عَبْدِهِ ما أوْحَى فِي سِياقِ ذلكَ **} **ولم يأت ما يدلّ على انصراف الخبر عنهما، فيوجه ذلك إلى ما صرف إليه**.*
*ابن كثير*
*مَعْنَاهُ فَأَوْحَى جِبْرِيلُ إِلَى عَبْد اللَّه مُحَمَّد مَا أَوْحَى أَوْ فَأَوْحَى اللَّه إِلَى عَبْده مُحَمَّد مَا أَوْحَى بِوَاسِطَةِ جِبْرِيل وَكِلَا الْمَعْنَيَيْنِ صَحِيح  * 
*http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?nType=1&nSora=53&nAya=10&taf=KATHEER&l=arb&tashkeel=0*


 
*11 **مَا كَذَبَ الْفُؤَادُ مَا رَأَى*
*الطبري*
*حدثني ابن بزيع البغدادي، قال**: **ثنا إسحاق بن منصور، قال**: **ثنا إسرائيل، عن أبي إسحاق، عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد، عن عبد الله **{ **ما كَذَبَ الفُؤَادُ ما رأَى **} **قال**: **رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جبريل عليه حلتا رفرف قد ملأ ما بين السماء والأرض**.
**حدثنا إبراهيم بن يعقوب الجوزجانيّ، قال**: **ثنا عمرو بن عاصم، قال**: **ثنا حماد بن سلمة، عن عاصم عن رزّ، عن عبد الله، أن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قال**: " **رأيْتُ جِبْرِيلَ عِنْدَ سِدْرَةِ المُنْتَهَى، لَهُ سِتُّ مِئَةِ جَناح، يَنْفُضُ مِنْ رِيشِهِ التَّهاوِيلَ الدُّرَّ والياقُوتَ **". 
**حدثنا أبو هشام الرفاعي، وإبراهيم بن يعقوب، قالا**: **ثنا زيد بن الحباب، أن الحسين بن واقد، حدثه قال**: **حدثني عاصم بن أبي النجود، عن أبي وائل، عن عبد الله، قال**: **قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**: " **رأيْتُ جِبْرِيلَ عِنْدَ سِدْرَةِ المُنْتَهَى لَهُ سِتّ مِئَةِ جَناحٍ **" **زاد الرفاعيّ في حديثه، فسألت عاصماً عن الأجنحة، فلم يخبرني، فسألت أصحابي، فقالوا**: **كلّ جناح ما بين المشرق والمغرب**.
**حدثنا ابن عبد الأعلى، قال**: **ثنا ابن ثور، عن معمر، عن قتادة، في قوله**: { **ما كَذَبَ الفُؤَادُ ما رأَى **} **قال**: **رأى جبريل في صورته التي هي صورته، قال**: **وهو الذي رآه نزلة أُخرى**.*
*ابن كثير*
*قَالَ مُسْلِم حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو سَعِيد الْأَشَجّ حَدَّثَنَا وَكِيع حَدَّثَنَا الْأَعْمَش عَنْ زِيَاد بْن حُصَيْن عَنْ أَبِي الْعَالِيَة عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس **" **مَا كَذَبَ الْفُؤَاد مَا رَأَى **" " **وَلَقَدْ رَآهُ نَزْلَة أُخْرَى **" **قَالَ رَآهُ بِفُؤَادِهِ مَرَّتَيْنِ * 
*وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّد بْن عَمْرو بْن الْمِنْهَال بْن صَفْوَان حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْن كَثِير الْعَنْبَرِيّ عَنْ سَلَمَة بْن جَعْفَر عَنْ الْحَكَم بْن أَبَانَ عَنْ عِكْرِمَة عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَالَ رَأَى مُحَمَّد رَبّه **. **قُلْت أَلَيْسَ اللَّه يَقُول **" **لَا تُدْرِكُهُ الْأَبْصَارُ وَهُوَ يُدْرِكُ الْأَبْصَارَ **" **قَالَ وَيْحَك ذَاكَ إِذَا تَجَلَّى بِنُورِهِ الَّذِي هُوَ نُوره وَقَدْ رَأَى رَبّه مَرَّتَيْنِ * 
*http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?nType=1&nSora=53&nAya=11&taf=KATHEER&l=arb&tashkeel=0*

 
*12 **أَفَتُمَارُونَهُ عَلَى مَا يَرَى**الطبري*
*{ **أفَتُمارُونَهُ **} **قال**: **أفتجادلونه**. **وقرأ ذلك عامة قرّاء المدينة ومكة*
*ابن كثير*
*"**أَفَتُمَارُونَهُ**" **تُجَادِلُونَهُ وَتَغْلِبُونَهُ **"**عَلَى مَا يَرَى**" **خِطَاب لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ الْمُنْكِرِينَ رُؤْيَة النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِجِبْرِيل*
*http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?l=arb&taf=GALALEEN&nType=1&nSora=53&nAya=12*

 
*13 **وَلَقَدْ رَآهُ نَزْلَةً أُخْرَى * 
*الطبري*
*قالت**: **إنما هو جبريل رآه مرّة على خلقه وصورته التي خلق عليها، ورآه مرّة أخرى حين هبط من السماء إلى الأرض سادّاً عظم خلقه ما بين السماء والأرض، قالت**: **أنا أوّل من سأل النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم عن هذه الآية، قال**: " **هُوَ جِبْرِيلُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ **". 
**حدثنا ابن المثنى، قال**: **ثنا ابن أبي عديّ وعبد الأعلى، عن داود، عن عامر، عن مسروق، عن عائشة بنحوه**.
**حدثنا يزيد بن هارون، قال**: **أخبرنا داود، عن الشعبي، عن مسروق، قال**: **كنت عند عائشة، فذكر نحوه**.*
*حدثنا ابن حُمَيد، قال**: **ثنا مهران، عن سفيان، عن أبي إسحاق، عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد، عن ابن مسعود **{ **وَلَقَدْ رآهُ نَزْلَةً أُخْرَى **} **قال**: **رأى جبريل في رفرف قد ملأ ما بين السماء والأرض**.
**حدثنا ابن حُمَيد، قال**: **ثنا مهران، عن سفيان، عن قيس بن وهب، عن مرّة، عن ابن مسعود **{ **لَقَدْ رآهُ نُزَلَةً أُخْرَى **} **قال**: **رأى جبريل في وبر رجليه كالدرّ، مثل القطر على البقل**.
**حدثني الحسين بن عليّ الصدائي، قال**: **ثنا أبو أُسامة، عن سفيان، عن قيس بن وهب، عن مرّة في قوله**: { **وَلَقَدْ رآهُ نَزْلَةً أُخْرَى **} **ثم ذكر نحوه**.
**حدثنا ابن بشار، قال**: **ثنا مؤمل، قال**: **ثنا سفيان، عن سلمة بن كهيل، عن مجاهد **{ **وَلَقَدْ رآهُ نَزْلَةً أُخْرَى **} **قال**: **رأى جبريل في صورته مرّتين**.
**حدثنا ابن حُميد، قال**: **ثنا مهران، عن سفيان، عن سلمة بن كهيل الحضرميّ، عن مجاهد، قال**: **رأى النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم جبريل عليه السلام في صورته مرّتين**.
**حدثنا ابن حُمَيد، قال**: **ثنا مهران، عن أبي جعفر، عن الربيع **{ **وَلَقَدْ رآه نَزْلَةً أخْرَى **} **قال**: **جبريل عليه السلام**.**ابن كثير*
*هَذِهِ هِيَ الْمَرَّة الثَّانِيَة الَّتِي رَأَى رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِيهَا جِبْرِيل عَلَى صُورَته الَّتِي خَلَقَهُ اللَّه عَلَيْهَا وَكَانَتْ لَيْلَة الْإِسْرَاء*
*http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/DispTafsser.asp?nType=1&nSora=53&nAya=13&taf=KATHEER&l=arb&tashkeel=0*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*14 **عِنْدَ سِدْرَةِ الْمُنْتَهَى*
*الطبري*
*حدثنا ابن حُميد، قال**: **ثنا يعقوب، عن حفص بن حميد، عن شمر، قال**: **جاء ابن عباس إلى كعب الأحبار، فقال له**: **حدثني عن قول الله**: { **عِنْدَ سِدْرَةِ المُنْتَهَى عِنْدَها جَنَّةُ المَأْوَى **} **فقال كعب**: **إنها سدرة في أصل العرش، إليها ينتهي علم كلّ عالم، مَلك مقرّب، أو نبيّ مرسل، ما خلفها غيب، لا يعلمه إلا الله**.
**حدثني يونس، قال**: **أخبرنا ابن وهب، قال**: **قال أخبرني جرير بن حازم، عن الأعمش، عن شمر بن عطية، عن هلال بن يساف، قال**: **سأل ابن عباس كعباً، عن سدرة المنتهى وأنا حاضر، فقال كعب**: **إنها سدرة على رؤوس حملة العرش، وإليها ينتهي علم الخلائق، ثم ليس لأحد وراءها علم، ولذلك سميت سدرة المنتهى، لانتهاء العلم إليها**.
**وقال آخرون**: **قيل لها سدرة المنتهى، لأنها ينتهي ما يهبط من فوقها، ويصعد من تحتها من أمر الله إليها**. **ذكر من قال ذلك**:
**حدثني محمد بن عمارة، قال**: **ثنا سهل بن عامر، قال**: **ثنا مالك، عن الزُّبير، عن عديّ، عن طلحة اليامي، عن مرّة، عن عبد الله، قال**: **لما أُسري برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم انتهى به إلى سدرة المنتهى وهي في السماء السادسة، إليها ينتهي من يعرج من الأرض أو من تحتها، فيقبض منها، وإليها ينتهي ما يهبط من فوقها، فيقبض فيها**.
**حدثني جعفر بن محمد المروزي، قال**: **ثنا يعلى، عن الأجلح، قال**: **قلت للضحاك**: **لم تسمى سدرة المنتهى؟ قال**: **لأنه ينتهي إليها كلّ شيء من أمر الله لا يعدوها**.*
*{ **عِنْدَ سِدْرَةِ المُنْتَهَى **}: **أن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قال**: " **رُفِعَتْ لي سِدْرَةٌ مُنْتَهاها فِي السَّماءِ السَّابِعَةِ، نَبْقُها مِثْلُ قِلالِ هَجَرٍ، وَوَرَقُها مِثْلُ آذانِ الفِيلَةِ، يَخْرُجُ مِنْ ساقِها نَهْرَانِ ظاهِران، وَنهْرانِ باطِنانِ **" **قال**: " **قُلْتُ لِجْبِريلَ ما هَذَان النَّهْرَانِ أرْوَاحٌ **" **قال**: **أمَّا النَّهْرَانِ الباطِنانِ، فَفِي الجَنَّة، وأمَّا النَّهْرَانِ الظَّاهِرَانِ**: **فالنِّيلُ والفُراتُ**.*
*ابن كثير*
*سَمِعْت اِبْن مَسْعُود يَقُول قَالَ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ **" **رَأَيْت جِبْرِيل عَلَى سِدْرَة الْمُنْتَهَى وَلَهُ سِتّمِائَةِ جَنَاح **" **سَأَلْت عَاصِمًا عَنْ الْأَجْنِحَة فَأَبَى أَنْ يُخْبِرَنِي قَالَ فَأَخْبَرَنِي بَعْض أَصْحَابه أَنَّ الْجَنَاح مَا بَيْن الْمَشْرِق وَالْمَغْرِب وَهَذَا أَيْضًا إِسْنَاد جَيِّد*


 
*15 **عِنْدَهَا جَنَّةُ الْمَأْوَى**الطبري*
*حدثني محمد بن سعد، قال**: **ثني أبي، قال**: **ثني عمي، قال**: **ثني أبي، عن أبيه، عن ابن عباس، قوله**: { **عِنْدَها جَنَّةُ المأْوَى **} **قال**: **هي يمين العرش، وهي منزل الشهداء**.*
*ابن كثير*
*"**عِنْدهَا جَنَّة الْمَأْوَى**" **تَأْوِي إلَيْهَا الْمَلَائِكَة وَأَرْوَاح الشُّهَدَاء الْمُتَّقِينَ*



 
*16 **إِذْ يَغْشَى السِّدْرَةَ مَا يَغْشَى*


 
*لَمَّا أُسْرِيَ بِرَسُولِ اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ اِنْتَهَى إِلَى السِّدْرَة فَقِيلَ لَهُ إِنَّ هَذِهِ السِّدْرَة فَغَشِيَهَا نُور الْخَلَّاق وَغَشِيَتْهَا الْمَلَائِكَة مِثْل الْغِرْبَان حِين يَقَعْنَ عَلَى الشَّجَر*



 
*17 **مَا زَاغَ الْبَصَرُ وَمَا طَغَى*
*الطبري*
*حدثنا ابن حُمَيد، قال**: **ثنا مهران، عن موسى بن عبيدة، عن محمد بن كعب القرظي **{ **ما زَاغَ البَصَرُ وَما طَغَى **} **قال رأى جبرائيل في صورة الملَك**.*
*ابن كثير*
*: **رَأَى جَنَّة الْمَأْوَى وَمَا فَوْقهَا*

*لَقَدْ رَأَى مِنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِ الْكُبْرَى*
*الطبري*
*حدثني يونس، قال**: **أخبرنا ابن وهب، قال**: **قال ابن زيد، في قوله**: { **لَقَدْ رأَى مِنْ آياتِ رَبِّهِ الكُبْرَى **} **قال**: **جبريل رآه في خلقه الذي يكون به في السموات، قدر قوسين من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيما بينه وبينه**.*
*ابن كثير*
*عَنْ اِبْن مَسْعُود أَنَّهُ قَالَ إِنَّ مُحَمَّدًا لَمْ يَرَ جِبْرِيل فِي صُورَته إِلَّا مَرَّتَيْنِ أَمَّا مَرَّة فَإِنَّهُ سَأَلَهُ أَنْ يُرِيَهُ فِي صُورَته فَأَرَاهُ صُورَتَهُ فَسَدَّ الْأُفُق وَأَمَّا الْأُخْرَى فَإِنَّهُ صَعِدَ مَعَهُ حِين صَعِدَ بِهِ وَقَوْله **" **وَهُوَ بِالْأُفُقِ الْأَعْلَى ثُمَّ دَنَا فَتَدَلَّى فَكَانَ قَاب قَوْسَيْنِ أَوْ أَدْنَى فَأَوْحَى إِلَى عَبْده مَا أَوْحَى **" **فَلَمَّا أَخْبَرَ جِبْرِيل رَبّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ عَادَ فِي صُورَته وَسَجَدَ فَقَوْله **" **وَلَقَدْ رَآهُ نَزْلَة أُخْرَى عِنْد سِدْرَة الْمُنْتَهَى عِنْدهَا جَنَّة الْمَأْوَى إِذْ يَغْشَى السِّدْرَة مَا يَغْشَى مَا زَاغَ الْبَصَر وَمَا طَغَى لَقَدْ رَأَى مِنْ آيَات رَبّه الْكُبْرَى **" **قَالَ خَلْق جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام*



 
*{ **أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ ٱللاَّتَ وَٱلْعُزَّىٰ**} * { **وَمَنَاةَ ٱلثَّالِثَةَ ٱلأُخْرَىٰ**} * { **أَلَكُمُ ٱلذَّكَرُ وَلَهُ ٱلأُنْثَىٰ**} * { **تِلْكَ إِذاً قِسْمَةٌ ضِيزَىٰ**}*
*الطبري*
*يقول تعالى ذكره**: **أفرأيتم أيها المشركون اللاّت، وهي من الله ألحقت فيه التاء فأنثت، كما قيل عمرو للذكر، وللأنثى عمرة وكما قيل للذكر عباس، ثم قيل للأنثى عباسة، فكذلك سمى المشركون أوثانهم بأسماء الله تعالى ذكره، وتقدّست أسماؤه، فقالوا من الله اللات، ومن العزيز العُزَّى وزعموا أنهن بنات الله، تعالى الله عما يقولون وافتروا، فقال جلّ ثناؤه لهم**: **أفرأيتم أيها الزاعمون أن اللات والعُزَّى ومناة الثالثة بناتُ الله **{ **ألَكُمُ الذَّكَرُ **} **يقول**: **أتختارون لأنفسكم الذكرَ من الأولاد، وتكرهون لها الأنثى، وتجعلون **{ **لَهُ الأُنْثَى **} **التي لا ترضونها لأنفسكم، ولكنكم تقتلونها كراهة منكم لهنّ**.*
*وكان بعض نحوّييِّ الكوفة يقف على اللات بالهاء **«**أفَرأيْتُمُ اللاَّة**»*
*وقوله**: { **ألَكُمُ الذَّكَرُ وَلَهُ الأُنْثَى **} **يقول**: **أتزعمون أن لكم الذكر الذي ترضونه، ولله الأنثى التي لا ترضونها لأنفسكم **{ **تِلكَ إذاً قِسْمَةٌ ضِيزَى **} **يقول جلّ ثناؤه**: **قسمتكم هذه قسمة جائرة غير مستوية، ناقصة غير تامة، لأنكم جعلتم لربكم من الولد ما تكرهون لأنفسكم، وآثرتم أنفسكم بما ترضونه، والعرب تقول**: **ضِزته حقه بكسر الضاد، وضُزته بضمها فأنا أضيزه وأضوزه، وذلك إذا نقصته حقه ومنعته*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*والذي يشكك في انه جبريل الاحاديث الصحيحه تقول *​ 
*15828 - **فدخلت على عائشة فقلت هل رأى محمد ربه فقالت لقد تكلمت بشيء قف له شعري قلت رويدا ثم قرأت **{ **لقد رأى من آيات ربه الكبرى **} **قالت أين يذهب بك إنما هو جبريل من أخبرك إن محمدا رأى ربه أو كتم شيئا مما أمر به أو يعلم الخمس التي قال الله تعالى **{ **إن الله عنده علم الساعة وينزل الغيث **} **فقد أعظم الفرية ولكنه رأى جبرائيل لم يره في صورته إلا مرتين مرة عند سدرة المنتهى ومرة في جياد له ستمئة جناح قد سد الأفق * 
*الراوي**: **عائشة المحدث**: **ابن العربي **- **المصدر**: **عارضة الأحوذي **- **الصفحة أو الرقم**: 6/347
**خلاصة الدرجة**: **صحيح*


 
*- **عن عائشة وابن مسعود قالا إن قوله **{ **ولقد رآه نزلة أخرى عند سدرة المنتهى **} **إنما هو جبريل * 
*الراوي**: **عبدالله بن مسعود و عائشة المحدث**: **ابن القيم **- **المصدر**: **زاد المعاد **- **الصفحة أو الرقم**: 3/33
**خلاصة الدرجة**: **صح عن عائشة وابن مسعود*


 
*118269 - **قلت لعائشة رضي الله عنها **: **يا أمتاه ، هل رأى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ربه ؟ فقالت **: **لقد قف شعري مما قلت ، أين أنت من ثلاث ، من حدثكهن فقد كذب **: **من حدثك أن محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى ربه فقد كذب ، ثم قرأت **: { **لا تدركه الأبصار وهو يدرك الأبصار وهو اللطيف الخبير **} . { **وما كان لبشر أن يكلمه الله إلا وحيا أو من وراء حجاب **} . **ومن حدثك أنه يعلم ما في غد فقد كذب ، ثم قرأت **: { **يا أيها الرسول بلغ ما أنزل إليك من ربك **} . **الآية ، ولكنه رأى جبريل عليه السلام في صورته مرتين **. * 
*الراوي**: **عائشة المحدث**: **البخاري **- **المصدر**: **الجامع الصحيح **- **الصفحة أو الرقم**: 4855
**خلاصة الدرجة**: [**صحيح**]*


 
*15828 - **فدخلت على عائشة فقلت هل رأى محمد ربه فقالت لقد تكلمت بشيء قف له شعري قلت رويدا ثم قرأت **{ **لقد رأى من آيات ربه الكبرى **} **قالت أين يذهب بك إنما هو جبريل من أخبرك إن محمدا رأى ربه أو كتم شيئا مما أمر به أو يعلم الخمس التي قال الله تعالى **{ **إن الله عنده علم الساعة وينزل الغيث **} **فقد أعظم الفرية ولكنه رأى جبرائيل لم يره في صورته إلا مرتين مرة عند سدرة المنتهى ومرة في جياد له ستمئة جناح قد سد الأفق * 
*الراوي**: **عائشة المحدث**: **ابن العربي **- **المصدر**: **عارضة الأحوذي **- **الصفحة أو الرقم**: 6/347
**خلاصة الدرجة**: **صحيح*


 
*210541 - { **ولقد رآه نزلة أخرى **} **قال **: [ – **صلى الله عليه وسلم **- ] : **رأيت جبريل عند السدرة له ستمائة جناح تنهال منها تهاويل الدر والياقوت * 
*الراوي**: **عبدالله بن مسعود المحدث**: **ابن خزيمة **- **المصدر**: **التوحيد **- **الصفحة أو الرقم**: 505/2
**خلاصة الدرجة**: [**أشار في المقدمة أنه صح وثبت بالإسناد الثابت الصحيح**]*

 

 
*210521 - **رأى رسول الله – صلى الله عليه وسلم – جبريل في صورته على السدرة له ستمائة جناح * 
*الراوي**: **عبدالله بن مسعود المحدث**: **ابن خزيمة **- **المصدر**: **التوحيد **- **الصفحة أو الرقم**: 501/2
**خلاصة الدرجة**: [**أشار في المقدمة أنه صح وثبت بالإسناد الثابت الصحيح**]*

 

 
*210518 - **رأيت جبريل عند سدرة المنتهى عليه ستمائة جناح ، يتناثر منها التهاويل الدر والياقوت * 
*الراوي**: **عبدالله بن مسعود المحدث**: **ابن خزيمة **- **المصدر**: **التوحيد **- **الصفحة أو الرقم**: 500/2
**خلاصة الدرجة**: [**أشار في المقدمة أنه صح وثبت بالإسناد الثابت الصحيح**]*

 
*120291 - **أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال **: ( **فرج سقف بيتي وأنا بمكة ، فنزل جبريل ففرج صدري ، ثم غسله بماء زمزم ، ثم جاء بطست من ذهب ، ممتلئ حكمة وإيمانا ، فأفرغها في صدري ، ثم أطبقه ، ثم أخذ بيدي فعرج بي إلى السماء ، فلما جاء إلى السماء الدنيا قال جبريل لخازن السماء **: **افتح ، قال **: **من هذا ؟ قال **: **هذا جبريل ، قال **: **معك أحد ؟ قال **: **معي محمد ، قال **: **أرسل إليه ؟ قال **: **نعم فافتح ، فلما علونا إلى السماء إذا رجل عن يمينه أسودة وعن يساره أسودة ، فإذا نظر قبل يمينه ضحك ، وإذا نظر قبل شماله بكى ، فقال **: **مرحبا بالنبي الصالح والابن الصالح ، قلت **: **من هذا يا جبريل ؟ قال **: **هذا آدم ، وهذه الأسودة عن يمينه وعن شماله نسم بنيه ، فأهل اليمين منهم أهل الجنة ، والأسودة التي عن شماله أهل النار ، فإذا نظر قبل يمينه ضحك ، وإذا نظر قبل شماله بكى ، ثم عرج بي جبريل حتى أتى السماء الثانية ، فقال لخازنها **: **افتح ، فقال له خازنها مثل ما قال الأول ففتح **) . **قال أنس **: **فذكر أنه وجد في السماوات إدريس وموسى وعيسى وإبراهيم ، ولم يثبت لي كيف منازلهم ، غير أنه قد ذكر **: **أنه وجد آدم في السماء الدنيا ، وإبراهيم في السادسة **. **وقال أنس **: ( **فلما مر جبريل بإدريس قال **: **مرحبا بالنبي الصالح والأخ الصالح ، فقلت **: **من هذا ؟ قال **: **هذا إدريس ، ثم مررت بموسى ، ثم مررت بعيسى ، فقال **: **مرحبا بالنبي الصالح والأخ الصالح ، قلت **: **من هذا ؟ قال **: **عيسى ، ثم مررت بإبراهيم فقال **: **مرحبا بالنبي الصالح ، والابن الصالح ، قلت **: **من هذا ؟ قال **: **هذا إبراهيم **) . **قال **: **وأخبرني ابن حزم **: **أن ابن عباس وأبا حبة الأنصاري كانا يقولان **: **قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم **: ( **ثم عرج بي ، حتى ظهرت لمستوى أسمع صريف الأقلام **) . **قال ابن حزم وأنس بن مالك رضي الله عنهما **: **قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم **: ( **ففرض الله علي خمسين صلاة ، فرجعت بذلك ، حتى أمر بموسى ، فقال موسى **: **ما الذي فرض على أمتك ؟ قلت **: **فرض عليهم خمسين صلاة ، قال **: **فراجع ربك ، فإن أمتك لا تطيق ذلك ، فرجعت فراجعت ربي فوضع شطرها ، فرجعت إلى موسى ، فقال **: **راجع ربك ، فذكر مثله فوضع شطرها ، فرجعت إلى موسى فأخبرته فقال **: **راجع ربك ، فإن أمتك لا تطيق ذلك ، فرجعت فراجعت ربي ، فقال **: **هي خمس وهي خمسون ، لا يبدل القول لدي ، فرجعت إلى موسى ، فقال **: **راجع ربك ، فقلت **: **قد استحييت من ربي ، ثم انطلق حتى أتى ال**سدرة** المنتهى ، فغشيها ألوان لا أدري ما هي ، ثم دخلت الجنة ، فإذا فيها جنابذ اللؤلؤ ، وإذا ترابها المسك **) . * 
*الراوي**:**أبو ذر الغفاري **المحدث**:**البخاري **- **المصدر**:**الجامع الصحيح **- **الصفحة أو الرقم**:** 3342
**خلاصة الدرجة**:** [**صحيح**]*
وإبراهيم في السادسة ، وموسى في السابعة ، بفضل كلام الله ، فقال موسى : لم أظن أن يرفع علي أحد ثم علا به فيما لا يعلمه إلا الله ، حتى جاء به سدرة المنتهى ، ودنا الجبار رب العرش ، فتدلى حتى كان منه قاب قوسين أو أدنى ، فأوحى الله إليه ما أوحى ، فأوحى إليه فيما أوحى
*الراوي**: **أنس بن مالك المحدث**: **ابن خزيمة **- **المصدر**: **التوحيد **- **الصفحة أو الرقم**: 521/2
**خلاصة الدرجة**: [**أشار في المقدمة أنه صح وثبت بالإسناد الثابت الصحيح**]*

 
*205614 - **عن ليلة أسري بالنبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم **- **، من مسجد الكعبة ، الحديث بطوله **. **وقال **: **حتى انتهيت – إلى قوله – كل سماء فيها الأنبياء – قد سماهم أنس **- **، فوعيت منهم إدريس في الثانية ، وهرون في الرابعة وآخر في الخامسة لم أحفظ اسمه ، وإبراهيم في السادسة ، وموسى في السابعة ، بفضل كلام الله ، فقال موسى **: **رب لم أظن أن يرفع علي فيه أحد ، ثم علا به فوق ذلك ، بما لا يعلمه إلا الله ، حتى جاء سدرة المنتهى ، ودنا الجبار رب العزة فتدلى حتى كان منه قاب قوسين أو أدنى ، فأوحى إلى عبده ما شاء ، فأوحى إليه فيما أوحى خمسين صلاة على أمته كل يوم وليلة ، ثم هبط ، ثم هبط ، ثم بلغ موسى * 
*الراوي**: **أنس بن مالك المحدث**: **ابن خزيمة **- **المصدر**: **التوحيد **- **الصفحة أو الرقم**: 339/1
**خلاصة الدرجة**: [**أشار في المقدمة أنه صح وثبت بالإسناد الثابت الصحيح**]*

 
*فلما تجاوزت بكى ، قيل له **: **ما يبكيك ؟ قال **: **أبكي لأن غلاما بعث بعدي يدخل الجنة من أمته أكثر ممن يدخل من أمتي **. **ثم صعد بي إلى السماء السابعة ، فاستفتح ، قيل **: **من هذا قال **: **جبريل ، قيل **: **ومن معك ؟ قال **: **محمد ، قيل **: **وقد بعث إليه ؟ قال **: **نعم ، قيل **: **مرحبا به ، فنعم المجيء جاء ، فلما خلصت إذا إبراهيم ، قال **: **هذا أبوك إبراهيم فسلم عليه ، فسلمت عليه ، فرد السلام ، فقال **: **مرحبا بالابن الصالح ، والنبي الصالح **. **ثم رفعت لي سدرة المنتهى ، فإذا نبقها مثل قلال هجر ، وإذا ورقها مثل آذان الفيلة ، قال **: **هذه سدرة المنتهى ، وإذا أربعة أنهار ؛ نهران باطنان ، ونهران ظاهران ، قلت **: **ما هذا يا جبريل ؟ قال **: **أما الباطنان فنهران في الجنة ، وأما الظاهران فالنيل والفرات **. **ثم رفع لي البيت المعمور ، فقلت **: **يا جبريل **! **ما هذا ؟ قال **: **هذا البيت المعمور ، يدخله كل يوم سبعون ألف ملك ، إذا خرجوا منه لم يعودوا إليه آخر ما عليهم ، ثم أتيت بإناء من خمر ، وإناء من لبن ، وإناء من عسل ، فأخذت اللبن ، فقال **: **هي الفطرة التي أنت عليها وأمتك **. **ثم فرض علي خمسون صلاة كل يوم ، فرجعت ، فمررت على موسى ، فقال **: **بم أمرت ؟ قلت **: **أمرت بخمسين صلاة كل يوم ، قال **: **إن أمتك لا تستطيع خمسين صلاة كل يوم ، وإني والله قد جربت الناس قبلك ، وعالجت بني إسرائيل أشد المعالجة ، فارجع إلى ربك فسله التخفيف لأمتك ، فرجعت فوضع عني عشرا ، فرجعت إلى موسى ، فقال مثله ، فرجعت ، فوضع عني عشرا ، فرجعت إلى موسى ، فقال مثله ، فرجعت ، فوضع عني عشرا ، فرجعت إلى موسى ، فقال مثله ، فرجعت ، فوضع عني عشرا ، فأمرت بعشر صلوات كل يوم ، فقال مثله ، فرجعت فأمرت بخمس صلوات كل يوم ، فرجعت إلى موسى ، فقال **: **بم أمرت ؟ قلت **: **أمرت بخمس صلوات كل يوم قال **: **إن أمتك لا تستطيع خمس صلوات كل يوم ، وإني قد جربت الناس قبلك ، وعالجت بني إسرائيل أشد المعالجة ، فارجع إلى ربك فسله التخفيف لأمتك ، قلت **: **سألت ربي حتى استحييت منه ، ولكن أرضى وأسلم ، فلما جاوزت ناداني مناد ، أمضيت فريضتي ، وخففت عن عبادي * 
*الراوي**: **مالك بن صعصعة الأنصاري المحدث**: **الألباني **- **المصدر**: **صحيح الجامع **- **الصفحة أو الرقم**: 2866
**خلاصة الدرجة**: **صحيح*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*واخيرا تعليق صغير بالمقارنه بالاعداد في نبوة اشعياء * 


 
*وسقط وهوي نجم ابن الصبح الذي هو ضل بقلبه وغوي وارتفع وهو كلامه اغواء وليس كلام الرب وهو شديد ملائان حكمة وجمال * 
*قال في قلبه مره اصعد الي السموات ارفع كرسي فوق كواكب الله في الافق الاعلي واجلس علي جبل الاجتماع في ما يقال عنه سدرة المنتهي وبعد ان كان قاب قوسين او ادني من تحقيق شهوة تكبره دني وسقط*
 *فاغوي الانبياء الكذبه بوحي كاذب ولكن النبي الكاذب راه بالفعل ولانه مليئ حكمة شريره لاتستطيعوا ان تجادلونه ولا تمارونه علي ما يري * 
*وهو مصر ان يصعد مره اخري الي فوق كواكب العلي بعد اغواء كل البشر الي ما يقال سدرة المنتهي وبصره لن يتحول عن ان يكون كرسيه فوق كواكب العلي ابناء الله ويتحكم في مكان اقامتهم الذي يتخيلونه اسمه جنه بعد ان يخدعهم ويغشي علي عيونهم * 
*ولكن له عتاب عليكم لمن اتبعه قديما من ديانات عبدة الشيطان ورموزه كيف تقولوا انه انثي فهو يكره النساء * 
*هذا فقط تفكير في رد الشيطان علي الرب بعد سقوطه واي انسان معي يتخيل ما كان سيقوله الشيطان في قلبه بعد سقوطه * 
*ولكن اقارنه بسورة النجم * 







*والحقيقه اري ان هذا النص يكون لائق جدا علي كلام الشيطان بعد السقوط لانه لا يستطيع ان يخفي تكبره وشهوة قلبه*


 
*ملخص سريع جدا * 


 
*راينا ان الشيطان الذي اسمه الهلال وزهرة بنت الصبح اي الهلال والنجمه منذ سقوطه وبدئ خليقة الانسان وهو واضع نصب عينه ان يبعد البشريه عن معرفة الاله الحقيقي ومن اهم هذه الوسائل وهي وسيله تتماشي مع تكبر قلبه انه يجعل الكثيرين يسجدون له بطريقه مستتره ويسيرون وراء رمزه الذي هو يمثل الاسم الذي اطلقه عليه العلي منذ البدايه الهلال * 
*وفي نفس الوقت يخدع البشر فيعتقدوا انهم بالفعل يعبدون اله حقيقي فيذبحون وينحرون له ويكثرون الزوجات ويجمعون الجزيه ممن يعتقدوهم كفره لانهم لا يتبعون راية الهلال وتعبد بالاسلوب الذي يفضله الذي يحزن العلي*
*ويرفع اسمه عاليا فوق الارض كلها وهو الهلال*
*ونجح جزئيا في الشعوب القديمه جدا وحاول كثيرا اغواء كل الشعوب القديمه حتي شعب اسرائيل شعب الله المختار نفسه ولكن الله لم يترك نفسه بلا شاهد واستمر في محاولاته حتي حاء المسيح وفدي البشريه علي عود الصليب وسحق راس الحيه وعرف ان زمانه قريب فبد يجمع قواته بدل من ان تكون شعوب كثيره متفرقه كلها تخضع لاسمه الهلال ولكنهم مختلفين معا قرر بسماح من الله ان يجهز امه واحده هدفها ان تسود رايته واسم الهلال كل العالم في امه واحده وعباده واحده ورسول واحد واله واحد اسمه الله وهو رمزه واسمه الحقيقي الهلال * 


 
*واكرر ان كلامي ليس هدفي هجوم ولكن رجاء*
 *ان كل انسان يعود ويفكر بقلبه هل الله الحقيقي يستغل نفس الرمز الذي هو اسم الشيطان وعبد به علي مدار الزمان اله هو في الحقيقه الشيطان ويستغل اسماء الشيطان واشكال الشيطان وايام عبادة الشيطان والذبح للشيطان والحج للشيطان والطواف للشيطان والكعبه للشيطان ويحولها لنفسه بكل الشعائر ام هو الشيطان مره اخري في صوره مستتره لكي يحقق نفس الهدف وهو البعد عن ايلوهيم *


----------

